# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  Most Beautiful Place in Germany

## julia90

*Most Beautiful Place in Germany*



*NEUSCHWANSTEIN*



*BRANDEBURG GATE and BERLIN WALL
*

*

DRESDEN*



*ROMANTIC ROUTE
*

*KOLN CATHERDRAL*


*BLACK FOREST*



*HOFBRAUHAUS BREWERY*



*NUREMBERG LOCAL CHRISTMAS MARKET

*


*RHINE RIVER*



*DACHAU
*

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Isn't it a little cynical to describe the concentration camp of Dachau as a beautiful place to be?

Anyways, I voted for Brandenburg Gate. But only because I live just 15min from there and because of that reason try to persuade myself that it's beautiful lol

----------


## julia90

yep, thought it's a fundamental place

----------


## kristofluyten

I did not yet visit whole Germany but e.g. Cochem I liked very much

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Actually, the German Tourism Board published a poll made among its users in the last weeks, and Heidelberg Castle has been voted the most popular destination. It is to me one of the nicest cities in Germany

http://www.viajesdecompras.com/fotoscompras/2010/12/castillo_heidelberg.jpg


http://www.bugbog.com/images/main/Heidelberg.jpg

----------


## hope

> Isn't it a little cynical to describe the concentration camp of Dachau as a beautiful place to be?
> 
> Anyways, I voted for Brandenburg Gate. But only because I live just 15min from there and because of that reason try to persuade myself that it's beautiful lol


Ah I see your cup is always half full..mzungu mchagga, never half empty . Good philosophy. :)

----------


## Olga

depends really, but I love the Black Forest

----------


## Balder

The Fairy-Tale road of the Brothers Grimm.
http://www.cntraveler.com/features/2...phael-kadushin

----------


## NevadaNancy

Thank you for posting this link - great story about the Grimm Brothers. Would like to do this tour while we are in Germany.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

I love the Black Forest. Amazing!

----------


## Michel Gilson

Much of Germany is amazing. For me it is a toss up between the Black Forest and the Neuschwanstein castle. Though I lean toward the Black Forest. Both are truly amazing as so much of Germany is.

----------


## greyd

Dachau a beautiful place? I wouldn't the Hofbrauhaus consider a beautiful place either. It is just crowded and loud there. One of my favourite German places is the Lake Constance and the towns like Lindau there.

----------


## Ike

Yep, it's a memorial center. Should be erased from the list of "beautiful places".

----------


## Mars

I think the Regensburg area (both the city proper and the Walhalla) is beautiful. Unfortunately it's not in this poll  :Sad:

----------


## Ha-Nasr

Gothic architecture is beautiful

----------


## FrankN

Quite a South German bias in the selection!

Nature: St. Peter-Ording, and Königssee (near Berchtesgaden)
Historical towns: Bamberg, Lübeck, Quedlinburg, Goslar (all UNESO World Heritage), plus Luneburg
Urban: Hamburg St. Pauli with the port

----------


## vandalorum

North Germany

----------


## navigio

Burg Hohenzollern

----------


## Ameelia

I have visited Germany 1 year ago with my family. I have visited a lot of beautiful places in Germany. My most favorite visiting place is Black Forest.
It has very attractive natural beauty. Its most beautiful natural features are: mountains, rivers and lakes. Its highest mountain peak is Feldberg. 
It has destination for hiking, biking and swimming also. I spent a very good time there. I would refer to visit the Black Forest.

----------


## Shara

Germany is very nice country to visit with your companions. I explored there with my college team on my birthday and find it very awesome and brilliant. It was my one of the best tour yet. I will like to be there again and again.

----------


## Shara

All of these names that I described there in your post are truly nice and commendable. But seriously I just explored the Europa-Park and Pergamon Museum. Now I want to get little information about the Neuschwanstein Castle. Would you like to discuss with me??

----------


## tomammi

Neuschwanstein Castle is a very historical place. in winter and spring season shows it's glamor. you would visit it and enjoy the lovely sight of it. more than 61 million people have visited the Neuschwanstein Castle till now. Neuschwanstein Castle seems to be very beautiful at sunset time.

----------


## dease

Brandenburg in Berlin for me

----------


## gemma

Germany is a wonderful and amazing place for travelling.I have visited it one year ago with my family and I have a lot of fun there.It,s rivers seas and mountains are very beautiful and it attracts people with its beauty. People should visit it in their free time and have a fun time there.

----------


## tomammi

gemma ! I am going to agree with you Germany is a wonderful and amazing place for having fun with family or friends.Garmany has many attractions which are attracted the beauty lovers to go there again and again for having fun and enjoying its natural beauty. I have been visited there but no wI want to go there again in my future life. Can you like to shere with us your favourite attraction of Garmany?

----------

